
Send nudes: Facebook asks users for naked photos to combat ‘revenge porn’ - csomar
https://www.rt.com/news/409161-facebook-revenge-porn-australia/
======
funkylexoo
Fake news?

Edit: this bizarre story has been picked by other news outlets, so maybe
there's something to it.

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/07/facebook-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/07/facebook-
revenge-porn-nude-photos)

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-11-06/facebook-now-
wants-...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-11-06/facebook-now-wants-your-
nude-photos)

------
slitaz
It is so obvious that it's just a misleading title.

They are not asking to send them your (new) nude photos. They are trying to
say that if a person has some old nude photos AND they think they are leaked
online, they could send copies to aid in searching who is sharing them.

~~~
csomar
That's not how I read it:

> asked any Australian who fears that intimate images of themselves may be
> online to send a nude photo of themselves via Messenger.

So yes, they are asking you to send your nude pictures. Whether new or not it
is not the question.

------
vectorEQ
"sending nudes now a hallmark of our society"

rip humanity

~~~
zimpenfish
> rip humanity

Why? People like looking at naked people. Lots of people like other people
looking at naked them. I'm pretty sure this is how it's been for several
thousands of years...

